# New project: VOODOO CHILD



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

The project is going to be built and financed by myself but with special mention and interest to the MWR recreation department. For those of you that dont know that is the Morale Welfare Recreation. It is a set of programs and services that are beneficial to the soldiers, sailors, marines, airmen and their families. As the build moves along I intend to use the car as a teaching tool to instruct those willing to learn on how to go about some of the aspects of building a car beyond the standard practices (oil,brakes,maintenance). Instruction that is not currently available. I hope to gather enough interest in the project that at the end I will be able to approach the MWR and have them bring about a program like this for all of the major military installations. 


I got the idea for the design while listening to the beginning of Voodoo Child by Jimi hendrix and looking at the Boyd Possesed wheels. So Thank you Jimi you did much for all of us!

The rendering was done by Ben Meissner and I cannot be happier with his work. We are doing a few minor changes but nothing major. "http://www.streetroddesigns.com"

When purchased:
Original 1969 GTO with 35,000 original miles 
1976 pontiac 400 with a 671 blower
stock TH400 transmission
12bolt BOP rear
Re-upholstered interior 
met. Purple/primer black paint

Plans:
462 c.i. 1969 block bored .040 4.25 stroke BBC Rod
worked 6x heads
6-71 BDS blower 
EFI 

TCI 700r4 Transmission w/full manual reverse valve body

Kore3 brakes 12.75" front 12" rear

Currie 9" rear

Custom frame
Curretrac rear billet upper and lower arms
Fays2 Watts Link
3 way Adjustable shocks front and rear
SPC lowering springs Front and rear
AFX tall spindles
SPC ultralight control arms
SPC Tubular lower arms
Hellwig sway bars front and rear

NAPA premium steering components
Hydratech Hydraboost balanced system
Tom Lee quick ratio steering box
Tom Lee power steering pump

Boyd Possesed 19x11 rear
Boyd Possesed 18x10 front
Kumho Ecsta xs 285/35/19 
Kumho Ecsta xs 265/35/18

Custom Interior
I havent decided on seats yet, since Im 6'4" I have to look around and do research but I would like to find heated/cooled seats. 



I will post all the progress as I go and keep up with the pictures but instead of putting everything up on all the websites I have just created a Facebook for all of you that would like to keep up. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002963973342&v=info

-Shep


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice ride.
How'd you get MWR to finance that? I may just become a disabled vet if they are willing to foot the bill for that. Maybe I need some happy time, I spent some time in Saudi during the gulf war, then Iraqi freedom.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Call and volunteer to give advice and help with the build....I've seen this on TV and it looks like a great program...how can they say no????


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very Cool Project !!!!!!! Eric :cheers :cheers


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bump...Its been a little while since Ive been on here but Im moving along with my project pretty good. I have decided to do a LQ4 6.0 turbo setup instead of the 462. I have some stuff to sell to help finance it. I recently hit a snag and because of budget cuts from congress my Army task force got shut down and I am out of a job. I will post more pics as soon as get caught up. Hope all is well for all of you.

Ohh and I just tried to post the blower setup to classifieds and I cant because I dont have enough posts...GRRR never heard of that before. Ohh well Ill just have to start to stop in and post more often.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

PM me info on the blower setup and any other parts you may have. Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Updates:
It has been a long time since I updated anything, a lot has happened in recent months good and bad but Im still kickin. To follow are pictures from the progress with the car, I would like to have documented more but the focus has been on teaching and allowing people to do work while they learn (its the best way isnt it). There have also been a bunch of changes, I have scraped the 6/71 blown 462/4L80 Pontiac idea in change for a turbo LY6/6L90 combo. I started to fab up a lot more stuff not that I have more time. I am making engine mounts, headers, an oil pan, and a trans pan. All are going to be stainless steel I am going to do them my way so I dont have to deal with the fits between all the different vendors and soo far I have not seen a set of mounts that actually works 100%. I plan on keeping all of my drawings and possibly I may make a set or two for some extra cash. I also have changed the wheels I am going to use, originally I got a quote for the wheels from Perry at PTS and Driverz Inc. Boy am I glad I didnt send any money, I hope all of you get your wheels or cash sooner than later. As of right now I am also looking at possibly putting an entire 2004 GTO interior in the car but I will see how things turn out. Let me know what you guys and gals think and thatnks again for looking. 

There are a lot of pictures so everyone with slow connections this may take awhile.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are a few frame pics


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The motor mounts are sweet, I'm sure you could sell a ton of those if you did them for the different conversions. Very nice, and good luck. Are you building it at the hobby shop?


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks man, Im actually working on making it a kit that is adjustable for specific setups. Camaro, firebird A body Nova etc. I am going to do a few sets of welded and unwelded and see how they sell.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is a quick update, the engine mounts are almost finished. I just turned the poly bushings last night. Im going to start with 95A durometer and see how they feel, I have to do the math but I am considering doing a compound durometer bushing for the final pieces. I have to redo the vertical plates for the engine side I want to raise the engine 1" to retain the 3deg driveline angle. I have to raise engine to compensate for the huge trans. Hopefully buy the time I am done I will have a detailed write up for those trying to do the conversion in their A-body. The other picture is the start of my stainless oil pan, I am going to try to address ALL of the problems that current conversion oil pans are experiencing. I see a lot of pans out there but none of them seem to be able to address all of the problems that conversions run into. I am also going to make my own trans pan to get the clearance I want. What would you consider good ground clearance? I was hoping to get 6-8 inches at the trans pan. I also need dimensions from a nova gas tank, that is on the list of stainless stuff I need to make. I am trying to get a bunch accomplished before I leave for another month on the 2nd. That way I have plenty of time to draw and create things in my head while in im the desert.


----------

